# Edvard Grieg



## Ciel_Rouge

I suppose I am allowed to start a new thread here as I have not found this Norwegian composer mentioned yet. For starters, I would highly recommend the Peer Gynt Suite. It does not only contain the "overplayed" Hall of the Mountain King, but also such amazing pieces as Aase's Death:






I also liked Anitra's Dance from this one. I would welcome any futher recommendations of either other pieces or performance-wise. I enjoyed Karajan's reading of Peer Gynt Suite but perhaps there are other renditions worth mentioning...


----------



## Guest

Try the authentic version of Griegs "Peer Gynt" Gothenburg S.O. Neeme Jarvi
on DG 423-079, you will hear tunes that maybe new to you and the overall result is very refreshing.


----------



## Isola

Ah, I love Peer Gynt Suite. I'm also fond of piano concerto in A minor for its simplicity and lyrical beauty.


----------



## Kuhlau

Two Grieg recommendations, neither of which I'd want to be without.

The first is his Piano Concerto. Many fine performances of this have been committed to disc over the years, but IMO, only this one captures the real heart of this work:










Ousset's playing in the beautiful slow movement will mesmerise you - just listen to how her first notes glide in seamlessly, as though part of the orchestral texture that leads up to them. She's also to be commended for a muscularity of playing in the outer movements that many male pianists have lacked - and I've heard plenty of them performing this work.

My other recommendation is for Grieg's chamber works. Brilliant Classics released this complete set a few years ago, and it's worth it for the First String Quartet alone:










The Raphael Quartet deliver an invigorating rendition of both of Grieg's string quartets, but it's their way with the First that always floors me. They leave the Kontra Quartet, to name just one alternative recorded version, far behind. A highly recommended three-CD set.

FK


----------



## shsherm

The 2nd Sonata for violin and piano is a very beautiful composition and most people will really enjoy this music.


----------



## marval

I really like his "Peer Gynt," I remember the first piece I heard was "Morning Mood" which I loved. Also I think "Solveigs' Song" is so emotional. I haven't heard any of Greig's music that I don't like.


Margaret


----------



## Lang

Peer Gynt strikes me as one of his lesser works, but I really love the Haugtussa song cycle, which is a masterpiece, and which has been shamefully neglected. Although on reflection, it might be the difficulty in pronouncing Norwegian that puts sopranos off.


----------



## Sid James

I think that, in recent decades, Grieg has been somewhat overshadowed by other composers of his generation. In contrast to this, during his lifetime, he was considered to be one of the greatest composers. Maybe, today we are somewhat more jaded, having been saturated with tv commercials & soundtracks which use his music. Like his contemporaries, Tchaikovsky & Dvorak, he was an excellent melodist, and his works seem to have immediate appeal. He had a lyrical bent, which is evident in the _Piano Concerto_, and was also an excellent miniaturist (eg. not only in _Peer Gynt _but the _Lyric Pieces_).

I am yet to hear his chamber works, mentioned above, which are apparently excellent. & he wrote many songs of which I know only one, the famous _I love thee_. I only wish that they would play some of these on radio, were I seem to hear his bigger hits quite regularly.


----------



## Mirror Image

This is a fine set with Ole Kristian Ruud and the Bergen Philharmonic. To my knowledge there are only two sets of Grieg orchestral music available: this one and the one with Jarvi/Gothenburg Symphony.

I think I much prefer the interpretations found in the Ruud set. Jarvi is a great conductor, but I think Ruud has a better feel for Grieg.


----------



## Sid James

Mirror Image said:


> This is a fine set with Ole Kristian Ruud and the Bergen Philharmonic. To my knowledge there are only two sets of Grieg orchestral music available: this one and the one with Jarvi/Gothenburg Symphony...


With those boxed sets, looks like you have listened to all of his orchestral works.

Which ones do you like & why?

I like his _Old Norwegian Romance _& the _Symphony_. The former has a free flowing, rhapsodic quality about it which I like quite a bit. Longer works like this certainly put in doubt Debussy's famous remark in which he described Grieg as nothing more than a good miniaturist, a 'chocolate box composer.'


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> With those boxed sets, looks like you have listened to all of his orchestral works.
> 
> Which ones do you like & why?
> 
> I like his _Old Norwegian Romance _& the _Symphony_. The former has a free flowing, rhapsodic quality about it which I like quite a bit. Longer works like this certainly put in doubt Debussy's famous remark in which he described Grieg as nothing more than a good miniaturist, a 'chocolate box composer.'


I like, of course, the entire composition of "Peer Gynt," but I also enjoy his "Piano Concerto," "Symphony in C minor," "Symphonic Dances," "Four Norwegian Dances," and "Two Elegiac Melodies for Strings."

There are many reasons I enjoy Grieg's music. The main one being is he composed simply beautiful music that lets the listener know what his intentions are and where he is at in his life. I think it's a shame his music isn't discussed more.

My tastes in composers is very wide ranging, but when I discovered Grieg my eyes become a little bit more wide open. Such a remarkable lyricism he demonstrated, which is one reason I enjoy his music so much.


----------



## JSK

The G minor string quartet is an excellent work which should be played more often.


----------



## ConcertVienna

my father used to play a record of Peer Gynt to me when I was a child. I love Grieg, and yes, I do think he is underrated.
my special favourite from him next to Solveig and Morning is Wedding Day at Troldhaugen.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Talk about concertos, symphonies and suites all you like but grieg really shines in his miniatures. Try the Norwegian Folk Songs. Not really songs but piano miniatures.


----------



## Aramis

emiellucifuge said:


> Talk about concertos, symphonies and suites all you like but grieg really shines in his miniatures. Try the Norwegian Folk Songs. Not really songs but piano miniatures.


I was about to listen to them, but I couldn't find any avaiable recording. Except those from "Grieg plays Grieg" album, which I own. I guess these piano miniatures like Butterfly and others are what you're talkin about?


----------



## Mirror Image

emiellucifuge said:


> Talk about concertos, symphonies and suites all you like


Okay, I will. Grieg wrote some great orchestral music. He only wrote one concerto and symphony, so there's no need to use plural when there are only one of each.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Theres no need for it no, theres nothing to say I shouldnt though either.

Besides youre missing the point entirely. Large Orchestral pieces are not where Grieg Shines.

I went to troldhaugen and saw a norwegian pianist play some grieg miniatures - he was excellent so I bought a CD. Once I find his name ill tell you.


----------



## Mirror Image

emiellucifuge said:


> Theres no need for it no, theres nothing to say I shouldnt though either.
> 
> Besides youre missing the point entirely. Large Orchestral pieces are not where Grieg Shines.
> 
> I went to troldhaugen and saw a norwegian pianist play some grieg miniatures - he was excellent so I bought a CD. Once I find his name ill tell you.


You don't think Grieg shines in his piano concerto, Symphony in C minor, Holberg Suite, In Autumn (concert overture), Lyric Suite for Orchestra, etc.?  Whatever.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Surely theyre great pieces, but the miniatures are what typify grieg - they are his magnum opus's and they represent him.

If you want a taste of real Grieg then I say listen to the piano miniatures.


----------



## Mirror Image

emiellucifuge said:


> Surely theyre great pieces, but the miniatures are what typify grieg - they are his magnum opus's and they represent him.
> 
> If you want a taste of real Grieg then I say listen to the piano miniatures.


I disagree. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Fine, I respect your opinion of course


----------



## JAKE WYB

I would say Play the piano miniatures if you want a taste of Grieg - Im not a great pieanist but the lyric pieces are so well crafted - they are very scandinavian in that such a sparse andeconomic texture effortlessly evokes such subtle and vivid atmospheresand colours its a piaistic magic grieg has that Sibelius has with his orchestration. I think Grieg is a miniaturist over a orchestral expansive work and sibelius is an expansive orchestral composer over a miniaturist because greigs are better -

I find griegs orchestration to be disappointingly routine and laking in that curious eccentricity that marks out his piano miniatures.

Out of his lyric pieces - *Norwegisch, Nocturne, Vanished days, brooklet, phantom*, and particularly, *Waldenstille *- magical and gratifying to play


----------



## emiellucifuge

Someone agrees with me!


----------



## tahnak

*Edvard grieg*

Two Elegiac Melodies - The Last Spring and Heart's Wounds.
These two melodies . Op. 34. are an arrangement for strings of two songs from his Op. 33. They are simple and affect the senses deeply with their unforgettable melodies. They are tender and bring about Grieg's talented gift for Nordic melodies. Who wouldn't write among those beautiful and aching fjords of Norway?


----------



## Romantic Geek

Cello Sonata in A Minor and Piano Concerto in A Minor. Two brilliant and vastly underrated works (even though both get performed a good deal).


----------



## Il_Penseroso

*Help !*

Dear friends,

I have a question and hope somebody here is Norwagian (or familiar with the music of Norway) and therefore could help me :

I need some Information about a halling dance called "Røtnams-Knut". As a matter of fact there are different versions of the tune but a kind of similarity in every performance yet i've heard by various Hardingfele masters, naturally each Hardingfele player has his/her unique style.

Now, is it a general name for a group of dances in the form of halling from "Hallingdal" in Norway ? or just one and only one tune , arranged by Grieg in his Op. 72 after Knut Dahle ? (The name is also used by Grieg in his Op. 30)

Sorry for my poor English.

Thanks.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*His lieder are awesome*

I have 5 cds with his songs....they are extremely nice.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## PianoCoach

*Horowitz's Grieg Concerto*

When Horowitz first came to US he was asked repeatedly to play the Grieg concerto because Americans loved it. Horowitz, in his words, did not feel that Grieg was a worthy composer. He was not like the great European masters -- Mozart, Beethoven, Chopin. Finally, Horowitz wife (Arturo Toscanini's daughter) heard a publisher tell Horowitz that he would be rich and famous if he learned the piece. The next day Mrs Horowitz had the piece sitting on Horowitz piano. Such was the real beginning of Horowitz great fame. "Behind every successful man ......."


----------



## Aksel

Il_Penseroso said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have a question and hope somebody here is Norwagian (or familiar with the music of Norway) and therefore could help me :
> 
> I need some Information about a halling dance called "Røtnams-Knut". As a matter of fact there are different versions of the tune but a kind of similarity in every performance yet i've heard by various Hardingfele masters, naturally each Hardingfele player has his/her unique style.
> 
> Now, is it a general name for a group of dances in the form of halling from "Hallingdal" in Norway ? or just one and only one tune , arranged by Grieg in his Op. 72 after Knut Dahle ? (The name is also used by Grieg in his Op. 30)
> 
> Sorry for my poor English.
> 
> Thanks.


Hmmm. Let's see. Unfortunately I don't know much about folk music (the Norwegian folk music heartland is in the south-east, I live in the north), but from what I gather, Rotneims-Knut, is a slått that has several different forms (14), depending on when and where it was written down.

Source: http://nn.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hallingen_Rotneims-Knut


----------



## Aksel

I don't either believe Grieg was an especially gifted orchestrator. His best music is his piano works and songs and other chamber works. 
But, I will say that his music to Peer Gynt is actually rather wonderful, but you have to take it for what it is. It was written to a play that parodies the Norwegian mindset. 
I saw Peer Gynt this summer and I was shocked to hear the music. The suites, in my mind, do not represent the best music of the play. Among other things, the scene with the three mountain girls, the whitsuntide hymn and also the many other pieces with the chorus far exceed the music of the suites. The Hall of the Mountain King, for instance, takes on an entirely new character when the chorus sings "Slakt ham, Kristenmands søn har dåret Dovregubbens veneste mø!" (Flay him, Christian man's sun has fooled the prettiest maiden of the Mountain King!(Not a very good translation, I know)). There are recordings of the complete incidental music to Peer Gynt, and I do recommend listening to them.

Personally, I find his Ballade, Op. 24 and also the Lyric Pieces, Op. 54 and 72 to be among his best compositions.


----------



## Chris

My favourite among the Lyric Pieces:


----------



## Aksel

Klokkeklang is such a magical piece. And it's so ahead of its time. It's certainly the most forward-looking of the Lyric Pieces.


----------



## Romantic Geek

Aksel said:


> I don't either believe Grieg was an especially gifted orchestrator. His best music is his piano works and songs and other chamber works.
> But, I will say that his music to Peer Gynt is actually rather wonderful, but you have to take it for what it is. It was written to a play that parodies the Norwegian mindset.
> I saw Peer Gynt this summer and I was shocked to hear the music. The suites, in my mind, do not represent the best music of the play. Among other things, the scene with the three mountain girls, the whitsuntide hymn and also the many other pieces with the chorus far exceed the music of the suites. The Hall of the Mountain King, for instance, takes on an entirely new character when the chorus sings "Slakt ham, Kristenmands søn har dåret Dovregubbens veneste mø!" (Flay him, Christian man's sun has fooled the prettiest maiden of the Mountain King!(Not a very good translation, I know)). There are recordings of the complete incidental music to Peer Gynt, and I do recommend listening to them.
> 
> Personally, I find his Ballade, Op. 24 and also the Lyric Pieces, Op. 54 and 72 to be among his best compositions.


I know Liszt offered to arrange it [the piano concerto] better, but...I wonder how screwed up it would be. I like the rawness of the piano concerto...and the second movement is (in my opinion) very well orchestrated. It gets me every time!


----------



## Aksel

I'm almost sure that Liszt at least gave Grieg some pointers for the concerto. But yes, the concerto is wonderful. And the second movement is my favorite second movement of any piano concerto.


----------



## Norse

I think maybe the best moment in the concerto is the famous flattened seventh in the last movement that he saves for the very end. Liszt is supposed to have shouted "E natural! Marvellous!" or something like that when he played through it.


----------



## Romantic Geek

People can complain about the orchestration, but there is a reason that the Grieg piano concerto is among the most famous (maybe arguably the most famous) piano concerto...

It's just simply a fantastic work.


----------



## Aramis

> It's just simply a fantastic work.


Yes, and one of most amazing examples of Scandinavian style.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Grieg created some very memorable , moving and beautiful works of music.

Very much accused of been 'a second Schumann' , this jab was directed at his frequent use of the a minor key. A wrong accusation by all accounts.

I consider him to be a Great Composer.


----------



## Tracy

Grieg you take me to exotic lands and never let me leave. I love you and your music!


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Recently discovered *Lilya Zilberstein*'s performance of the a-minor Piano Concerto (w/Järvi-GSO).

Absolutely *a w s o m e !*

http://www.amazon.com/Grieg-Piano-Concerto-Suites-Germany/dp/B000023ZFA/ref=cm_cr-mr-title


----------



## science

A fun album that hasn't been mentioned so far is










It may suffer a bit among the cognoscenti for its popularity (and for von Otter), but I genuinely enjoy it - so much in fact, I'd say it's my favorite album of songs NOT by Schubert or Brahms. (Sorry Schumann. You know I love you.)


----------



## Niklav

Does anyone know if he has written a piano duet called "The Circus", or anything similar?


----------



## Moraviac

Niklav said:


> Does anyone know if he has written a piano duet called "The Circus", or anything similar?


I don't know. I only know that pop synth duo Erasure covered "The Hall Of The Mountain King" (Peer Gynt) for their album "The Circus"


----------



## Aksel

science said:


> A fun album that hasn't been mentioned so far is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may suffer a bit among the cognoscenti for its popularity (and for von Otter), but I genuinely enjoy it - so much in fact, I'd say it's my favorite album of songs NOT by Schubert or Brahms. (Sorry Schumann. You know I love you.)


It is a wonderful album. von Otter has one of the best recordings of Haugtussa I've ever heard.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

I haven't heard her lately, but von Otter was a gorgeous mezzo.
(I too have her the Grieg lieder disc.)
She did a marvellous Schubert disc as well: http://www.amazon.com/Anne-Sofie-vo...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1298505091&sr=1-1


----------



## Anselm

I seem to remember a story illustrating Liszt's phenomenal sight-reading ability. Grieg brought him his concerto in manuscript. Liszt played through it, from sight, reducing the orchestral parts - including the transposing ones like trumpets and clarinets - as well as reading the piano part, while making comments as he was playing. What a man!!!! Grieg was, of course, gobsmacked.


----------



## Anselm

Interesting you should say this. My respect for Grieg fell for a long time after I read Ibsen's play. The music seemed childish and superficial compared to the play's complexities, profundities and surrealism. I'm not sure I've got over it yet.


----------



## Aksel

Anselm said:


> Interesting you should say this. My respect for Grieg fell for a long time after I read Ibsen's play. The music seemed childish and superficial compared to the play's complexities, profundities and surrealism. I'm not sure I've got over it yet.


I actually think Grieg's music for Peer Gynt is some of his best music, at least his orchestral music.

Have you heard all of it, or just the suites? Because most of the really good music isn't in the suites. It really bothers me that The Hall of the Mountain King in the suite doesn't include a chorus. But I do agree that a lot of the music in the suites (especially the first one) isn't very good. But the music he wrote for the Night Scene and the scene with the mountain girls truly is spectacular.


----------



## Moraviac

Aksel said:


> I actually think Grieg's music for Peer Gynt is some of his best music, at least his orchestral music.
> 
> Have you heard all of it, or just the suites? Because most of the really good music isn't in the suites. It really bothers me that The Hall of the Mountain King in the suite doesn't include a chorus. But I do agree that a lot of the music in the suites (especially the first one) isn't very good. But the music he wrote for the Night Scene and the scene with the mountain girls truly is spectacular.


Yes, that's one of CM's best kept secrets. Peer Gynt as a whole is worth a try. Just like the whole of Sigurd Jorsalfar, but that's another story altogether


----------



## Aksel

Moraviac said:


> Yes, that's one of CM's best kept secrets. Peer Gynt as a whole is worth a try. Just like the whole of Sigurd Jorsalfar, but that's another story altogether


Yes. I was knocked off my feet (not really. I was sitting) when I saw Peer Gynt this summer and heard all of the music for the first time.

There is a really good recording of the whole of Grieg's incidental music to Peer Gynt, Op. 23 on BIS with the Bergen Philharmonic conducted by Ole Kristian Ruud.









Also, the Whitsun Hymn from the 5th or so act is one of Grieg's best and most beautiful songs for chorus.


----------



## Moraviac

Aksel said:


> Yes. I was knocked off my feet (not really. I was sitting) when I saw Peer Gynt this summer and heard all of the music for the first time.
> 
> There is a really good recording of the whole of Grieg's incidental music to Peer Gynt, Op. 23 on BIS with the Bergen Philharmonic conducted by Ole Kristian Ruud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the Whitsun Hymn from the 5th or so act is one of Grieg's best and most beautiful songs for chorus.


You saw it? Ah, that would be my wish. Grieg is my favorite composer.

I had heard from Ruud since I browsed through this site before I became a member. I read that he has a better understanding, emotionally, of Grieg, right?

I myself have a cd box by Deutsche Grammophon, with Neëme Jarvi as conductor, with orchestral works from Grieg, including the full Peer Gynt. I liked the suites better first, but my ears were sort of opened for the whole work later on.


----------



## Norse

The fairly new (2007) full incidental music on Naxos isn't shabby either. Some of the vocal performances might be a little more "theatrical" than in other recordings..


----------



## Aksel

I haven't heard the Naxos recording, but from what I've heard on the Järvi recording on DG, it's rather good. Although I don't like some of the tempi. And the singers' Norwegian diction is good, but not overly so. 
But the actors are superb! Especially Thoralf Maurstad and Wenche Foss.

But I prefer the Ruud recording.

And it's important to remember that generally, only the role of Solveig is played by an opera singer, or at least a soprano. The other roles that have songs, like Peer and Anitra are usually played by actors.


----------



## Anselm

Aksel said:


> I actually think Grieg's music for Peer Gynt is some of his best music, at least his orchestral music.
> 
> Have you heard all of it, or just the suites? Because most of the really good music isn't in the suites. It really bothers me that The Hall of the Mountain King in the suite doesn't include a chorus. But I do agree that a lot of the music in the suites (especially the first one) isn't very good. But the music he wrote for the Night Scene and the scene with the mountain girls truly is spectacular.


OK, now you've got me interested. I must admit that I didn't realise the existence of any Peer Gynt music other than the usual pieces you hear from the suites. Thanks for the tip - I'll investigate, time permitting - but always with Ibsen's play at my right hand. That's what I'll judge Grieg's music by!


----------



## Aksel

Anselm said:


> OK, now you've got me interested. I must admit that I didn't realise the existence of any Peer Gynt music other than the usual pieces you hear from the suites. Thanks for the tip - I'll investigate, time permitting - but always with Ibsen's play at my right hand. That's what I'll judge Grieg's music by!


Just wondering, by the way. Do you understand Norwegian? 'Cause all of the songs and lines and maybe most especially the Night Scene don't really make much sense if you don't.


----------



## Vaneyes

My Grieg as follows. Favorite work? Probably the Cello Sonata with Mork & Thibaudet.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Anyone know the norwegian pianist Audun Kayser? I saw him performing in one of the lunch concerts at Troldhaugen and picked up one of his CDs.


----------



## Aksel

emiellucifuge said:


> Anyone know the norwegian pianist Audun Kayser? I saw him performing in one of the lunch concerts at Troldhaugen and picked up one of his CDs.


I'm not too familiar with him, but I do have some of his Grieg solo piano stuff, and I find it rather good. I prefer Andsnes and Knardahl, though.


----------



## Anselm

Aksel said:


> Just wondering, by the way. Do you understand Norwegian? 'Cause all of the songs and lines and maybe most especially the Night Scene don't really make much sense if you don't.


Oh. I feel a good translation coming on.

But is it really necessary to understand Norwegian to appreciate this, any more necessary than it is to understand German to appreciate Schubert's _Erlkonig_ or Italian for Rossini's _Il Barbiere di Siviglia_ or French for Faure's _Cantique de Jean Racine_? Isn't it enough to do my homework on what the text means?


----------



## Aksel

Anselm said:


> Oh. I feel a good translation coming on.
> 
> But is it really necessary to understand Norwegian to appreciate this, any more necessary than it is to understand German to appreciate Schubert's _Erlkonig_ or Italian for Rossini's _Il Barbiere di Siviglia_ or French for Faure's _Cantique de Jean Racine_? Isn't it enough to do my homework on what the text means?


I would guess it is enough to do your homework, but to really get what they're saying (especially the Mountain Girl Scene is rather hilarious), I think you need to either know Norwegian or have a translation of the play (because I didn't think about the fact that plays are translated. I'm slightly slow sometimes).


----------



## Messiaen

Does anyone know the names of original folk tunes from which Gireg composed his op.53 & op.63?
I want to listen to them..


----------



## Aksel

Messiaen said:


> Does anyone know the names of original folk tunes from which Gireg composed his op.53 & op.63?
> I want to listen to them..


They are original compositions, meaning he wrote the melodies as well. But the second of the 2 Melodies, Op. 53 was originally a song set to a text by Bjørnson entitled Det første Møde, Op. 21, No. 2. It's wonderful.


----------



## Messiaen

Aksel said:


> They are original compositions, meaning he wrote the melodies as well. But the second of the 2 Melodies, Op. 53 was originally a song set to a text by Bjørnson entitled Det første Møde, Op. 21, No. 2. It's wonderful.


Thank you.
I was partially misunderstood.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's his birthday today!


----------



## kv466

From beginning to end, orchestra to conductor and soloist...simply the best!


----------



## DeepR

Kissin, Rattle, Berlin Philarmonic - Grieg Concerto














Completely fantastic.


----------



## mtmailey

AS for grieg i like his symphony,piano concerto,in the hall of the mountain king dance,rustic march,3 violin sonatas,and cello sonatas.


----------



## Art Rock

Posted a short review on his orchestral works in my blog today. Link.


----------



## nikola

I didn't hear all his work, but his piano concerto and peer gynt suites is probably almost at top of my most favorite classical work.


----------



## Tero

Andante said:


> Try the authentic version of Griegs "Peer Gynt" Gothenburg S.O. Neeme Jarvi
> on DG 423-079, you will hear tunes that maybe new to you and the overall result is very refreshing.


Yes, exactly. I think it would work best as DVD, but here even the sweetly overpowering Morning mood come off better.

I actually like the orchestral works best, but some vocal mixed in is good change of pace.


----------



## Lunasong

I watched a travelogue today with featured Troldhaugen, home of Grieg and now a museum.










*Troldhaugen* - the home of Nina and Edvard Grieg is one of the great tourist attractions in Norway. The attractive Swiss-style house was designed by the architect Schack Bull and built in 1884-85. Situated in lush surroundings, Troldhaugen lies on a promontory jutting out into Lake Nordaas with an outstanding view over the water.Every summer, from 1885 until his death in 1907, Edvard Grieg lived and worked here, touring Europe with his wife Nina during the winter months. He was much in demand all over the world, both as a pianist and a conductor, and became Norway's foremost ambassador for the music of his times.Thanks to his own music, which still has a huge audience all over the world, Grieg's status as ambassador remains undiminished. During his many travels Grieg never failed to express his love of longing for his beloved Troldhaugen.

Today Troldhaugen is a living museum, consisting of the Edvard Grieg Museum, the house, the composer's cabin, the tomb and Troldsalen. The Troldsalen concert hall seats two hundred. Troldhaugen has been carefully preserved both indoors and outdoors. The interior of the house and the composer's cabin are authentic, and in the lounge the composer's own Steinway, a gift on the occasion of the couple's silver wedding anniversary in 1892, is still used for recitals during the Bergen International Festival and on special, occasions as well as for private recitals.


----------



## neoshredder

Great Composer. Love his Piano Concerto and of course his Orchestral and Piano Works.


----------



## neoshredder

Grieg is awesome. He defines melodic Romanticism. Such memorable works. Oops. Just realized I posted here a similar message a couple months ago. Listening to his Orchestral Works at the moment.


----------



## millionrainbows

Sviatoslav Richter played some absolutely transcendent Grieg at the end of his days; some of it is available in _Richter In Hungary, _a box set well-worth getting.


----------



## Romantic Geek

You should listen to the violin sonatas (especially the third) if you haven't gotten a chance.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Huge fan of Grieg. His piano writing is wonderful, and his gift for beautifully lyrical melodies shines across so many of his works. I have always thought it a great shame that he composed so few orchestral works - the Piano Concerto and Peer Gynt (Suite 1 in particular) are true masterpieces. 

I'm lucky enough to be seeing his Piano Concerto performed by Boris Berezovsky with the Orchestre de la Suisse Romande next month


----------



## mstar

Grieg's piano concerto in A minor, I believe, is wonderful, and recommended to everyone who does like Grieg. His Peer Gynt suite, however, simply does not appeal to me. I will listen to it again though. Perhaps when I know the music better, it will be more appealing. Having played Grieg, I know he is a great composer. I'll give Peer Gynt another shot!


----------



## Pip

I can't believe that in the whole thread that no one has until now mentioned the greatest soprano of all time ( Norwegian) singing Grieg. Kirsten Flagstad - Grieg : Haugtussa op 67. Available on Decca at Amazon.
Also the famous Prom concert in 1957 and issued by BBC Legends with Flagstad ( who appeared on stage in Norwegian national dress) singing a programme of Grieg with orchestra conducted by Sir Malcolm Sargent. - fabulous!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

I have always loved Grieg's music. The first Lp my dad bought was the Peer Gynt Suites played by the LSO conducted by George Weldon- a 10" Columbia Lp! Weldon made a smashing recording with the Philharmonia of the Holberg/Sigurd Jorsalfer Suites, and with the RPO of the Concerto with Gina Bachauer- coupled with the Norwegian Dances and Lyric Suite. I have played many of the Lyric Pieces in concerts, also the Norwegian Dances in their piano duet form (which is the original version, in fact). Also the Piano Sonata, this is generally written off as being too Germanic and not like Grieg at all, but I disagree, much of it could ONLY be by Grieg, especially the plaintive 2nd Movement. Shura Cherkassky played this often, and (as with everything he did) it was always a joy to listen to. When I played it, I used the Augener edition, which contains about a page of music in the finale which Grieg later cut, but is well worth an occasional hearing. For me Grieg is unquestionably one of the masters.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

This thread makes me want to get back to listening to some more Grieg .


----------



## neoshredder

If only Grieg made Violin Concerti. Oh wait he did. j/k But this recording of his Violin Sonatas orchestrated sounds great.


----------



## Guest

mstar said:


> Having played Grieg, I know he is a great composer. I'll give Peer Gynt another shot!


I have mentioned this before but regarding Peer Gynt, forget the suites and listen to the authentic, original version as incidental music to the play. It contains a lot of music and spoken parts that have been omitted in the suits in other words it is a completely different musical experience.
I have a version with the Gothenburg Sym Orch, Neeme Jarve it is a 2 CD set and has Sigurd Jorsalfar as a filler DG 423079-2.

*I found this on Youtube sound not good  but an example also it is not from the suite which the poster got wrong *
You will need to wind your sound volume up


----------



## Musician

Grieg, was a wonderful composer...
His second movement piano concerto is sublime...


----------



## Shoebert

Exciting discovery, Grieg's second piano concerto in B minor :


----------



## Cadenza

Musician said:


> Grieg, was a wonderful composer...
> His second movement piano concerto is sublime...


*sublime* is the word. If one learns Grieg from his piano concerto, nothing else Grieg does can fail.
Listen to it done by Andnes.


----------



## Lt.Belle

I like Mozart very much and i adore his Bastien und Bastienne. I got a cd with Adele Stolte singing Bastienne and i fell in love with her immedaitly. Thats how i came across her sigingin Peer Gynt... Oh i love Edvard Grieg he creates such mystical, mythical, etherical music its pretty overwelming.


----------



## hpowders

One of the first things that got me hooked on Classical Music was the Peer Gynt suites.


----------



## Cosmos

While I like the iconic piano concerto (and really cant avoid it), it's not my favorite. However, I have his incidental music from Peer Gynt and that music was lovely. Also, I just recently discovered his Symphonic Dances, which are a lot of fun


----------



## hpowders

If there was a kid in school named Peer Gynt, he wouldn't have survived freshman year at my high school.


----------



## deprofundis

*Edvard grieg*

Ok i know i use the word conventional, but this time i will us e the word orthodox to classified Grieg Peer Gynt suites, but i do love it , it's catchy.The six orchestral songs on the cd dosen move me as mutch as the afore mention.

Everything been said and written on this piece of work, writhing more would be futille, except Grieg music like Orff bring you into a space in time ,another dimension, drive us into a fantasy world full of mystery ,magic and might(morning mood,in the hall of the montain king).

I bought this because it was an epic piece of work and that about it,

salute :tiphat:


----------



## mtmailey

In the hall of the mountain king is my favorite dance.


----------



## zvioliny

Yes, it is one of my favorites. I like the 1st sonata even better.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I've heard his String quartet in G minor performed live and it was excellent; I'll have to get around to finding a recording sometime .


----------



## KenOC

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I've heard his String quartet in G minor performed live and it was excellent; I'll have to get around to finding a recording sometime .


Grieg's G minor quartet makes a dandy string symphony!


----------



## deprofundis

When i Wake up i always lisen to some Grieg's ,lets face it Peer Gynt suite is awesome to start a day, before work or whatever..
than at night i finish my days whit some Satie ''la Gnossienne'' to put me to sleep and relax.But Grieg give me energy to start a day on the right feet, may i dare say.

While in the hall of the montain king is so notorious there is a reason because it's mindblowing in term of brutality , it's a.. kicking, and simply perfect, not to long not too short, i Wonder if Grieg's did other work has mutch punishing as this.

My father have the Karajan version of Grieg in the hall of the montain king, it's quite something, we share a common liking for Grieg music, i have the naxos version.


----------



## hpowders

The Grieg 3 violin/piano sonatas are quite fine and of course, seriously underrated.


----------



## starthrower

I seem to have lost my 30 year old Telarc Peer Gynt CD. I bought this Jarvi CD today.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay guys as mutch as i find Peer Gynt suite awesome and six orchestral songs beautifull and inspiring, i was bore to death whit piano music vol.4 containing Holberg suite, six norwegian montain melody and melodies of norway.Maybe im not use to piano and someone here will says its genieous, but i heard more interresting piano in my life.I expect hell from you guys 
for slamming Grieg piano works as boring.Yet guys , had fews lisen and i always fall asleep in the midle of the record, the cd last forever 30 songs mild variation.I dont have anything again short lenght track, i love satie piano work, love matsudaira, webern, because there is variation in there piano work.Ockay maybe vol 4 is not representative or im too lame to appreciate it i just dont know what to think of this works.I Wonder if someone here share my view or whatever?


----------



## Vaneyes

deprofundis said:


> Ockay guys as mutch as i find Peer Gynt suite awesome and six orchestral songs beautifull and inspiring, i was bore to death whit piano music vol.4 containing Holberg suite, six norwegian montain melody and melodies of norway.Maybe im not use to piano and someone here will says its genieous, but i heard more interresting piano in my life.I expect hell from you guys
> for slamming Grieg piano works as boring.Yet guys , had fews lisen and i always fall asleep in the midle of the record, the cd last forever 30 songs mild variation.I dont have anything again short lenght track, i love satie piano work, love matsudaira, webern, because there is variation in there piano work.Ockay maybe vol 4 is not representative or im too lame to appreciate it i just dont know what to think of this works.I Wonder if someone here share my view or whatever?


Gilels Lyrics, I think, is all there is of good Grieg solo piano. i tried some Naxos, and got weary early. If I may digress, Lupu Grieg PC rocks. And I'm partial to Cello Sonata w. Mork & Thibaudet.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> I seem to have lost my 30 year old Telarc Peer Gynt CD. I bought this Jarvi CD today.


I think that's the best there is.:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Vaneyes said:


> I think that's the best there is.:tiphat:


One of these days I'm gonna listen to it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I love Grieg's Lyric Pieces (especially from Book III onwards) but have been curiously underwhelmed by some of the folk-derived piano works I've heard - overall it doesn't hold my attention in the same way as Bartok's rustic material does.


----------



## RobertKC

Today I obtained this SACD, and I love the Adagio from the Piano Concerto.










Sound quality is excellent.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

mtmailey said:


> In the hall of the mountain king is my favorite dance.


It is a very nice work.


----------



## Adam Weber

Leif Ove Andsnes's recording of selected Lyric Pieces (on Grieg's 1892 Steinway, no less) is quite fine.


----------



## Pugg

Adam Weber said:


> Leif Ove Andsnes's recording of selected Lyric Pieces (on Grieg's 1892 Steinway, no less) is quite fine.


One of the very best.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Any ladies or gentlemen from Norway around here who could help me by giving a simple literal translation (I don't need a poetic one) to this Aasmund Vinje's poem set into music by Grieg in his Op.33 (12 Songs after Vinje)? The language is Nynorsk I suppose. Any help will be appreciated. 

Fyremål

Vegen vita,
på villstig venda,
fram å fara
og ferdi enda:
vi mot målet
må soleis halda,
elles vil vi
på vegen falla.

Enn eit år
over bratte bakkar,
haug og hamrar
og håge slakkar,
fjell og fjøre
og fjord som bryter,
flod som fløymer,
og foss som tyter,
må vi vandra
og vegen fara.

Måtte makti
og mergen vara!
Kom då, snille!
vi slita saman.
For den gilde
er gant og gaman.

Trygt og trufast
vår norsk vi tala.
Med det same
slags mål vi mala.

Stor var skammi
vi skulle bera,
når vi neitta
å Norske vera.


----------



## Larkenfield

Greg's Funeral March that is so much more than just sadness. There's something stirring, emotionally triumphant, and inspiring about it-not a work just about loss. It's solemn but unexpectedly goes into uplifting major keys.





u


----------



## Manxfeeder

Does anyone have any thoughts on the Jarvi complete orchestral works set versus Engeset on Naxos?


----------



## Donna Elvira

shsherm said:


> The 2nd Sonata for violin and piano is a very beautiful composition and most people will really enjoy this music.


I like the 2nd but prefer the 3rd.
Planning on listening to it today,his birthday.
Grieg	Sonata for Violin & Piano #3 in C	op. 45	Amoyal/Chiu


----------



## millionrainbows

You should really look into* Richter...*


----------



## 8j1010

Symphonic dances, especially the second one.


----------



## NoCoPilot

I just ran across the Holberg Suite in a CD shoppe, wasn't familiar with it so I brought it home. It was described as being the equal, musically, of the Peer Gynt Suites.

After playing through it I thought it very pleasant, but maybe not so memorable on a first listen. Will have to give it a few more spins.

Can anybody here elaborate on the musical significance of this suite? I know it was written to commemorate the 200th birthday of playwright Ludvig Holberg -- beyond that I know nothing.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Larkenfield said:


> Greg's Funeral March that is so much more than just sadness. There's something stirring, emotionally triumphant, and inspiring about it-not a work just about loss. It's solemn but unexpectedly goes into uplifting major keys.


My god this is gorgeous. Just ordered a copy. What a recording! A


----------



## hammeredklavier

I remember listening to this once, both the cover and the music felt "fantastic"


----------



## Pat Fairlea

millionrainbows said:


> You should really look into* Richter...*


Oh yes, Richter's handling of Grieg is excellent. For the Lyric Pieces, Emil Gilels.


----------



## Miranna




----------



## Miranna




----------



## Wigmar

emiellucifuge said:


> Theres no need for it no, theres nothing to say I shouldnt though either.
> 
> Besides youre missing the point entirely. Large Orchestral pieces are not where Grieg Shines.
> 
> I went to troldhaugen and saw a norwegian pianist play some grieg miniatures - he was excellent so I bought a CD. Once I find his name ill tell you.


As to Grieg's smaller piano works, 'Lyric Pieces' ('lyriske stykker') played by e.g. Liv Glaser (RCA PVL 9024-5, 2 x 2 lp) or Leif Ove Andsnes (EMI cd) are fine examples which portray so well the norwegian atmosphere.


----------



## Wigmar

Pugg said:


> One of the very best.
> Though Liv Glaser is also a brilliant Grieg interpreter 🎼


----------

